
Automatic Generation of Release Notes (2014) [pdf] - luu
http://www.utdallas.edu/~lmorenoc/research/pubs/fse2014-arena-artifact.pdf
======
Someone
The URL points to a description of and link
([http://www.cs.wayne.edu/~severe/fse2014/](http://www.cs.wayne.edu/~severe/fse2014/))
to the software.

The paper itself is at
[http://www.utdallas.edu/~lmorenoc/research/pubs/fse2014-aren...](http://www.utdallas.edu/~lmorenoc/research/pubs/fse2014-arena.pdf)

